# طرق جديده لجدول الضرب " نجرب في جدول تسعة "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2011)

_*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*_

_*مره كنت بعلم بنت اختي اللي في الحضانه الارقام 1,2,3...
المهم كبرت في دماغي اني اعلمها جمع وطره وضرب في اليوم ده 
روحت قولتلها الارقام دي لو تطلبت مننا نديها
ولو احتاجنا منهما حاجه هناخد 
قالتلي ازاي 
قولتلها يعني في اتنين ماشين عايزن حد تاني يمشي معاهم يبقيوا كام 
كان ردها 3 علي طول " بسم الصليب عليها :smil8:"
طيب لو تلاته ماشين وواحد منهم زعل وعايز يمشي هيبقي كام 
قالت 2  " عليا الطلاج اللي هيحسد هغوزه :smil8:"
روحت انا طمعت ورحت داخل علي الضرب 
المهم كتبت الجول بشكل راسي ولسه هشرح لها جاتلي فكره كده 
مش هتتخيلوا في اليوم ده 
حفظتها لحد جدول 9

الفكره جاتلي 
ان الضرب بيجي بطريقه متتابعه 
يعني مثلا 2*2 =4
لما نزود عليهم 2 تبقي 6
وكده 
كتير طبعا عارف الكلام ده وهيؤل عليا تافه 
بس لقيت الموضوع كبر و وصل لحد جدول 15 فما فوق

انا هشرحلكم الطريقه وهاخد جدول 9 كمثال 
هنكتب الجدول بطريقه راسيه بمعني 
9*1=
9*2=
وهكذا

معروف ان 9*1 بتساوي 9
وان 9*10 بتساوي  90

ما تيجوا نشوف الصوره احسن 
علشان انا مش بعرف اشرح كويس :shutup22:




*_

_*ملحوطة : انا لقيت من قريب نفس الفكره نازله علي الفيس 
الاجانب بيقلدونا :new6: 
او احنا اللي بنقالدهم :fun_oops: مش فاكر بصراحه*_​

*واي حد عايز اي جدول يقولي عليه وانشالله هعمله التصميم بتاعها*​


----------



## Nemo (24 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل يا عياد
وفعلا انا اتبعتلى ع الميل قبل كده
وبس كان جدول 9 فقط
ميرسى ليك وربنا يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> موضوع جميل يا عياد
> وفعلا انا اتبعتلى ع الميل قبل كده
> وبس كان جدول 9 فقط
> ميرسى ليك وربنا يباركك



ميرسي يا نيمو 
ولو عايزه اي حاجه انا تحت امرك 
وميرسي مره تاني عالتقيم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2011)

وااااااااااااااااو

فكرة خطيرة تحفففففففففففففة بجد

انا هاقولها لاولاد اخواتي​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يناير 2011)

جميل جدااا يا عياد

هبقى اعلمها لاولادى فى المستقبل

شكرا كتيير ​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (24 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل اوى 
ميرسى كتيررر عياد
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> وااااااااااااااااو
> 
> فكرة خطيرة تحفففففففففففففة بجد
> 
> انا هاقولها لاولاد اخواتي​


_*طيب قولي تعليمها للحاج ميكو 
انشاللة*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميل جدااا يا عياد
> 
> هبقى اعلمها لاولادى فى المستقبل
> 
> شكرا كتيير ​



_*يا مسهل الحال يا رب 
بس اعتقد ان علي ايام اولادك 
هينزلوا حافظين الجدول الذري 
مش جدول الضرب*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2011)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى
> ميرسى كتيررر عياد
> الرب يبارك حياتك



_*ميرسي يا جميل علي مروك  الغالي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## qwyui (24 يناير 2011)

انا بشكر الرب على هذا الايمان القوى والسلام الداخلى الرب يعطينا هذا الحب والايمان ومرسى جدا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2011)

qwyui قال:


> انا بشكر الرب على هذا الايمان القوى والسلام الداخلى الرب يعطينا هذا الحب والايمان ومرسى جدا



يا رب 
ميرسي يا قمر


----------



## govany shenoda (24 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل خالص
انا هجرب الفكره ديه مع بنتي
الرب يباركك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> موضوع جميل خالص
> انا هجرب الفكره ديه مع بنتي
> الرب يباركك​



_*ميرسي جوفاني 
ربنا يفرحك 
وميرسي عالتقيم*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يناير 2011)

*فكرة حلوة خالص
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *فكرة حلوة خالص
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



_*الاحلي مرورك يا جميل 
نورت يا حاج*_​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2011)

روووووووووووووووووووووعه  يا عياد

ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجميل
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووعه  يا عياد
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجميل
> ​



_*ميرسي يا مامتي ربنا يخليكي *_​


----------

